# 2006 rancher 350 4x4



## 321seavee

JUST GOT IT 1500 MILES AND 300 HRS JUST SNORKELED IT TODAY
HOW IM LOOKING TO DO SOME 28S THINKIN VAMPIRE EDLS, THINK IT WILL TURN THEM IM ALSO THINKIN ABOUT DOIN A HMF ??WHATS THE DIFF THAN THE PENDLAND?? ALSO WHAT ELSE CAN I DO FOR A LIL MORE POWER ? THANKS EVERYONE !


----------



## byrd

thats a good looking bike but i wouldnt go over 26s on aggressive tires or 27s on tires like mudlites. i tried 28 mudzillas skinnys all around and i could tell a big power loss on my old 350 but that is a very dependable bike


----------



## 321seavee

these are 27s on it i might just leave them


----------



## byrd

i think ud b happier with what u have than 28s. but some vampire 26s would take u far specially with some axle paddles


----------



## hondarider3

get 27 vamps thats what i got and i cant tell a power loss


----------



## 321seavee

what are axle pads


----------



## byrd

it helps sra bikes get through deep ruts


----------



## hondarider3

they are called axle paddles, when you drive your sra you wont get high centered because of it, and it helps propel you through the mud


----------



## filthyredneck

I got my old set of 28" Vamps from a guy that had them on a 350 Rancher.... everybody at crosby called him MudDuck. ...his lil bike would swim like crazy with them but they were a bit too much for it in the mud.


----------



## 321seavee

should i do regular hmf or pendland ? whats the diff


----------



## HondaGuy

EDLs and Hondas seem to go together like Peanut Butter and Jelly, yea they are heavy, BUT they don't run anywhere near 28" tall and they aren't 10" wide either, every set I've come into contact with has been like 26-26.5" tall and 8" wide at the most. I do think that they are pushing the limits of a stock 350, but put a Pipe, jet it properly, and throw a clutch kit in it and it'll do pretty darn good with them imo. I personally wouldn't reccomend EDLs if you ride in a lot of bottomless mud though, but if your mud has a reachable bottom and or lots of defined ruts they will do pretty good, expecially if you were to put a set of axle paddles on it.





byrd said:


> it helps sra bikes get through deep ruts http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...yvSpFs&t=1&usg=__ipw526S3aqX_SaWH3NMZ8o0Xzgg=


That bike and truck bed look familiar for some reason.:thinking::lol:


----------



## 321seavee

ALRIGHT THANKS MAN


----------



## 321seavee

whats a good topend rebuild kit for this rancher ?


----------



## mudnutsatv

get edls i did and i only got the hmf and jet kit and still got plenty plenty of power


----------



## mudnutsatv

got some pics


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Man those EDLs look great on that bike. How do they ride?


----------



## mudnutsatv

on the road not that great but amazing in the mud


----------



## HondaGuy

They do look really good on that 350, they "fit" the bike perfectly.


----------



## mudnutsatv

thanks


----------



## hondarider3

man i wouldnt go with big outlaws or mudzillas or silverbacks, because i just messed up the clutches in mine wit only 27 mudzillas


----------



## mudnutsatv

i know im keepin these for a while


----------

